# fluke



## flatfish (Nov 14, 2002)

tried fluking from shore and still catching no fish !
i'm fishing the channel on incom high tide ,using live killies w/ sqid strip . w/ and w/out a slow retrieve.

am i doing something wrong ?


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Sounds like you are doing everything right. How about some more details about your setup though. What kind of rig are you using? Type of line, pound test, leader length, hook size, teasers, etc? Maybe you should try a different tide, some spots produce better on the outgoing. Provide some details and maybe someone will be able to give you some good advice.

You might want to try using spearing instead of killies, often times they work better and very few people use them. Forget fishing without a slow retrieve, that bait HAS TO MOVE to consistently catch fluke. Sure you will occasionally pick up a fluke on a deadstick, but you will do much better if that bait is moving. Another thing to do is cast cross current and let the tide swing your bait along the bottom just like freshwater trout fishing. The key is to find the right amount of lead to get your bait down, but still drift in the current.


----------



## flatfish (Nov 14, 2002)

one setup has 15lb line w/ 3 way swivel w/ 30 lb 24 in fluor w/ 3oz bank 5/0 gama octopus.

other has similar ,w/ chartruse grub. and sometimes i'll try w/ fish finder rig.

thanx for you help duke.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

It sounds like you are doing everything right, the fish probably just are not there.

Here are a couple of suggestions though. Try a different stage of the tide, try down sizing your hook I like very small gold kahle hooks myself like a 2, 4, or 1/0. As far as teasers, things can go either way sometimes the teaser is too much and spooks fish other times it is vital. I like slide on bucktails in white or chartreuse preferrably with a little flash, spinner rigs are another setup I like. Often times though you need to get rid of the teaser when the fish get finnicky.

For the finesse approach try a few things. Small hooks(pay attention or you will get lots of gut hooked fish) for starters. I see you are using flouro, that is a big plus, but I'd try lighter material like 12-15lb. You may also want to try lengthening your leaders to 36''. The rigs you are tying sound right on point though, three way or fishfinder. I prefer the fish finder personally because you can let the fish mouth the bait, you just have to be cautious with smaller hooks so you don't gut hook too many. Seriously consider using spearing over killies, especially up your way, the bay is loaded with them in the summer.

IMHO it sound like you should already be catching fish the way you are currently fishing. It is probably the spot or timing more than your technique.

I see you are up on Raritan bay, where are you fishing? I don't know much about shore fishing up that way, but it is great in a boat. I hear a lot of fish are being caught around Sandy Hook and Bug Light tight to the beach in water that the boats have trouble drifting because of the depth. You might try heading up that way.


----------



## flatfish (Nov 14, 2002)

duke i fish by the spy house . i'll probably going to try another spot ,theres a jetty right along side of channel .

fluke should be in the bays & rivers now? right


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Now is the time of year that most of the keeper fluke start moving out of the rivers in to deeper water. As the water warms the fish will move out of the shallower areas like the Shrewsbury, Sink, and Shark Rivers into deeper water. Boat fisherman will find them in the deeper parts of the bay like the edges of the Reach or out front along the ocean beaches on rough spots off Deal, Long Branch and Elberon. In fact, many of the party boats have reported a major improvement in fishing along the ocean beach front. There will be fish in the bays and rivers all summer, but you will find that shorts outnumber keepers 10 to one or more as waters warm. You can still find some keepers if you work at it, and you will find plenty of catch and release action if nothing else. The best bet is to fish the deeper water from sure, and if that does not produce hop on one of the local boats.


----------



## flatfish (Nov 14, 2002)

thanx duke for your help, i went to the other spot , jetty right in channel and caught 3 shorts . i'm very happy ,it was just like you said not very big fluke(15 inch) used spearing and squid w/ 2 oz sink on fish finder w/ spinner blade and chartruce beads. i casted out and did slow retrieve on bottom, just like drifting on party boats. 

thank you 

flatfish 


whats your biggest fluke you caught ?


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

It is sad to say, but I have never caught a big one  

I'm not sure exactly what my largest was. I have had several in the 5 pound range, but no true braggers yet. 

That is my goal for this year though. I will be fishing live snappers for the that big one as soon as some are around to catch for bait.


----------



## flatfish (Nov 14, 2002)

2-3 pds my best no doormats , live lining snappers = doormat! i cant wait for my doormat! have you ever fished up north ? would like to fish w/ you ,i don't have a boat (hopefully in future) strictly surf ,party boats are crowded these days.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

I used to fish up North all the time. I don't get up there as much these days though.

I plan on spending more time up there this year. I will be trailering my boat up soon. It is a little small for open water, but there are plenty of spots in the bay to fish for fluke, porgies, blues, and weaks where a little boat is fine. Keep in touch and we will team up.


----------

